# LogInOut Munich photo



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Here is a shot of the relative locations of the LogInOut drop off, Terminal 2 and the Kempinski Hotel. The building in the background on the right is Terminal 2, and the building on the left in the background is the Kempinski Hotel. It takes less than 5 minutes to walk to the Kempinski or T2 from LogInOut. We were very lucky - the car carrier came and picked up all the cars shown here while we were having a drink last evening in the Kempinski's bar :thumbup:

An aside: I'm not normally a fan of airport hotels, but we had a very early flight out of Munich this morning and elected to drop the 750 off yesterday afternoon after ditching the winter rubber and spend the evening at the Kempinski. It is actually a very nice hotel, with excellent service and a very good restaurant with a better than average wine list. I would have no issues with staying at the Kempinski again if I had an early departure.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

So cool. The white 535I MS that you are parked behind is mine. We dropped it off at 8:45 yesterday (Monday December 5) morning. Glad to hear that the truck picked it up already.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Our car got parked exactly where your car is when we dropped ours off. There were a lot more cars and they were crammed in within 2"-3" of each other.

Note the sign in the first picture in the upper right hand corner that says "LOGINOUT DROP OFF POINT" and the corresponding sign shown at the other end of the row of cars in the which are the ONLY indications that you've found LOGINOUT!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Chuck W. said:


> So cool. The white 535I MS that you are parked behind is mine. We dropped it off at 8:45 yesterday (Monday December 5) morning. Glad to hear that the truck picked it up already.


We were both lucky! The 750 was dropped about 2:00pm and the car carrier came and loaded us all up about 4:30pm. Now all we need is some luck on getting a prompt routing out of Bermerhaven:thumbup:

Dick


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

SD 335is said:


> Our car got parked exactly where your car is when we dropped ours off.


Here? 


































The lot was Packed, so another ED 6er also had to park on the side of the street


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

dkreidel said:


> Here is a shot of the relative locations of the LogInOut drop off, Terminal 2 and the Kempinski Hotel. The building in the background on the right is Terminal 2, and the building on the left in the background is the Kempinski Hotel. It takes less than 5 minutes to walk to the Kempinski or T2 from LogInOut. We were very lucky - the car carrier came and picked up all the cars shown here while we were having a drink last evening in the Kempinski's bar :thumbup:
> 
> We stayed here on our last night in Munich for our September trip. Dropped the car off at LogInOut that afternoon, walked back to Kempinski - and yes it's totally less than 5 minute walk, and than walked to airport the next morning. Again, less than 5 minutes. We saved hotel parking fees by dropping the car off the day before. Nice hotel, very accomodating as well.


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

I dropped my car off at Loginout Munich on 11/25. Was told the truck was coming the following Monday. Seems like a quick turnaround there. 

Mine leaves Germany on Thursday with an estimated arrival on 1/4. Can't wait.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

bruza said:


> I dropped my car off at Loginout Munich on 11/25. Was told the truck was coming the following Monday. Seems like a quick turnaround there.
> 
> Mine leaves Germany on Thursday with an estimated arrival on 1/4. Can't wait.


That's strange? I dropped off on Monday 11/28 at around 1pm and the lady told me they usually send trucks to pickup ED cars as soon as there is a full truckload and that the trucker was running late so we had to park on the side of the street. My car made it to the ship and sailed a couple of days later. ETA Oxnard, CA 12/28 Maybe less ships sailing for East Coast? :dunno:


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

X550-ED said:


> That's strange? I dropped off on Monday 11/28 at around 1pm and the lady told me they usually send trucks to pickup ED cars as soon as there is a full truckload and that the trucker was running late so we had to park on the side of the street. My car made it to the ship and sailed a couple of days later. ETA Oxnard, CA 12/28 Maybe less ships sailing for East Coast? :dunno:


I live on the west too. Ordered my car from Steve Thomas in CA. Our cars should be on the same boat.

The tracking info from Loginout showed that my car is on the Triton Leader and headed to Manzanillo for arrival. Do these vessels normally make multiple stops?


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I'm detecting a bit of a theme here;


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. I'm very anal about this whole ED thing and prefer to know *everything* I can so there will be less surprises. I plan on dropping my car off the morning I fly home and don't want to get lost trying to find Loginout. Thanks to your pics and Google Earth satellite view I think I have a pretty good idea of what to look for.

And that yellow Mini looks just like my old car; my favorite vehicle ever. I'm hoping my European Delivery 128i convert will soon surpass that memory.


----------



## SC1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I see two different sizes of the rear zoll plates on the cars that are dropped off in the picture. Anyone have an explanation?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SC1 said:


> I see two different sizes of the rear zoll plates on the cars that are dropped off in the picture. Anyone have an explanation?


Fairly simple. Two different sizes of license frame holders (i.e. the exception being cars with U.S. specific trunklid fittings that can't accomodate the standard Ausfuhrkennzeichen).


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Pictures printed! 

Thanks dkreidel!


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm exactly one week from my ED and I'm noting all of the little details I'll need. One of them is finding LoginOut. According to my research on Google Maps and the excellent photos in this thread, it appears LoInOut is located at the following coordinates:

48.354725, 11.787326

It's on the north side of Terminal 2. In the below photo, you want to drive directly to the X. If you look closely, you can see the cars all stacked up outside.










Moderator's note: See post #30. The label for terminal 2 is incorrect. Terminal 2 is at the right edge. You can see the billboards in the photo. That is where the check in counters are. The label in the above picture is an office building adjacent to terminal 2. Running time between LoginOut and Terminal 2 is about 20 seconds. Walking time is 60-120 seconds.


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

FlyingLow78 said:


> I'm exactly one week from my ED and I'm noting all of the little details I'll need. One of them is finding LoginOut. According to my research on Google Maps and the excellent photos in this thread, it appears LoInOut is located at the following coordinates:
> 
> 48.354725, 11.787326
> 
> It's on the north side of Terminal 2. In the below photo, you want to drive directly to the X. If you look closely, you can see the cars all stacked up outside.


Nice, to get a photo like that you would need to "Fly Low" over the target.
Good Job.


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

My appointment is next friday. Cant wait!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Now we just need someone to post a photo of the dog who hangs out in the LOGINOUT office (or at least, was there in mid-October).


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Beach759 said:


> Now we just need someone to post a photo of the dog who hangs out in the LOGINOUT office (or at least, was there in mid-October).


No dog when I dropped off on 29 October.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Beach759 said:


> Now we just need someone to post a photo of the dog who hangs out in the LOGINOUT office (or at least, was there in mid-October).


You mean this one? :rofl:


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

What paperwork does loginout require? I have the bill of sale, cert of origin, financing release, title, registration, shipping plates, ID, bmw invoice with home shipment agreement. Missing anything? Also what can you get away with leaving in thr car?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

GBPackerfan1963 said:


> You mean this one? :rofl:


Looks like it -- glad you got a photo! There was also another, smaller dog from one of the other offices in the building who came in while I was there. Apparently the two are buddies.


----------



## unit (Mar 8, 2004)

f30jojo said:


> What paperwork does loginout require? I have the bill of sale, cert of origin, financing release, title, registration, shipping plates, ID, bmw invoice with home shipment agreement. Missing anything? Also what can you get away with leaving in thr car?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


When you pick up your car at the Welt, they will give you a small folder that contains all of the necessary documents, including your temporary German registration. I just handed that to the person at Loginout and that was all they needed to process the car. They advise you not to leave anything in the car, so I assume they will dispose of anything left behind to ensure e car will pass through customs.


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

I took delivery over a year ago, I live here. Im pretty sure I have everything. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jpzeller (Nov 28, 2009)

dkreidel said:


> Here is a shot of the relative locations of the LogInOut drop off, Terminal 2 and the Kempinski Hotel. The building in the background on the right is Terminal 2, and the building on the left in the background is the Kempinski Hotel. It takes less than 5 minutes to walk to the Kempinski or T2 from LogInOut. We were very lucky - the car carrier came and picked up all the cars shown here while we were having a drink last evening in the Kempinski's bar :thumbup:
> 
> An aside: I'm not normally a fan of airport hotels, but we had a very early flight out of Munich this morning and elected to drop the 750 off yesterday afternoon after ditching the winter rubber and spend the evening at the Kempinski. It is actually a very nice hotel, with excellent service and a very good restaurant with a better than average wine list. I would have no issues with staying at the Kempinski again if I had an early departure.


I stayed at Kempinski the last night of Oktoberfest trips the last two years, due to very early flights the next day in each case. Excellent choice, IMO.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

unit said:


> When you pick up your car at the Welt, they will give you a small folder that contains all of the necessary documents, including your temporary German registration. I just handed that to the person at Loginout and that was all they needed to process the car. They advise you not to leave anything in the car, so I assume they will dispose of anything left behind to ensure e car will pass through customs.


Except that you need retain the pink ED delivery receipt so that you can submit it with BMWCCA rebate claim. I forgot to do so that I was only able to retrieve it when the car the got redelivered and was barely able to make my request under the deadline.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

Beach759 said:


> Now we just need someone to post a photo of the dog who hangs out in the LOGINOUT office (or at least, was there in mid-October).


He was there back on Sept 1. Not the most friendly though.


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

These pics helped a lot. I don't think I'd have ever found it. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I just plugged the address into my GPS, and it brought me right there.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd like to revise the tags on the aerial photo I posted now that I've seen them for myself. Terminal 2 is actually located to the right side of the photo beyond the border, not as labeled. It's about a 1-minute walk from LogInOut. The labeling of the Kempinski Hotel and LogInOut are correct, though. LogInOut is located inside some office buildings shared with other businesses.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a hotel near LogInOut other than Kempinski? Kempinski is completely booked for the day we need to stay close to MUC. My flight out of MUC is at 8:50am. 

I'd appreciate any suggestions for a carwash near the MUC LogInOut, and any type of activities or places to eat once we've dropped the car off.

EDIT: OK, it actually doesn't appear Kempinski is sold out on my date, but does appear to be $350+ for a night. I'd appreciated any hotel recommendations that are <$200 that are easy to access after dropping the car off via LogInOut (previous day) and getting to my 8:30am flight.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

SamS said:


> Can anyone recommend a hotel near LogInOut other than Kempinski? Kempinski is completely booked for the day we need to stay close to MUC. My flight out of MUC is at 8:50am.
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions for a carwash near the MUC LogInOut, and any type of activities or places to eat once we've dropped the car off.
> 
> EDIT: OK, it actually doesn't appear Kempinski is sold out on my date, but does appear to be $350+ for a night. I'd appreciated any hotel recommendations that are <$200 that are easy to access after dropping the car off via LogInOut (previous day) and getting to my 8:30am flight.


Not a personal recommendation, as I didn't stay there, but there's a Novotel pretty close. 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...hen_Airport-Munich_Upper_Bavaria_Bavaria.html

I considered staying there a few weeks ago, but ended up staying in Munich proper, as my flight didn't leave until 4pm. I've stayed in the Novotel chain before, and they're usually not bad.


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

SamS said:


> Can anyone recommend a hotel near LogInOut other than Kempinski? Kempinski is completely booked for the day we need to stay close to MUC. My flight out of MUC is at 8:50am.
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions for a carwash near the MUC LogInOut, and any type of activities or places to eat once we've dropped the car off.
> 
> EDIT: OK, it actually doesn't appear Kempinski is sold out on my date, but does appear to be $350+ for a night. I'd appreciated any hotel recommendations that are <$200 that are easy to access after dropping the car off via LogInOut (previous day) and getting to my 8:30am flight.


I stayed at the Airport Novotel earlier this year in May. Hotel is very clean, spacious, has good amenities, etc. It's a 5-min bus ride to/from the airport. There is a decent restaurant in the hotel, and the airport center has many other food options also. I paid approximately $110 per night for the hotel.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Not a personal recommendation, as I didn't stay there, but there's a Novotel pretty close.
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...hen_Airport-Munich_Upper_Bavaria_Bavaria.html
> 
> I considered staying there a few weeks ago, but ended up staying in Munich proper, as my flight didn't leave until 4pm. I've stayed in the Novotel chain before, and they're usually not bad.





spaghetti said:


> I stayed at the Airport Novotel earlier this year in May. Hotel is very clean, spacious, has good amenities, etc. It's a 5-min bus ride to/from the airport. There is a decent restaurant in the hotel, and the airport center has many other food options also. I paid approximately $110 per night for the hotel.


Thank you both. Any car wash recommendations?


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

SamS said:


> Thank you both. Any car wash recommendations?


Agip
Nordallee 45
85356

They have a coin operated car wash. It's about one block to the west of the Novotel on the same road.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

A cheaper option is ten minutes away in Halbergmoos. The Hotel Neuwirt has a huge parking lot, great food as evidenced by the scores of locals eating there every night, cheap rates, quiet rooms and is across the street from a very nice high tech car wash. Great staff and your last shot at some genuine Gemutlichkeit.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> A cheaper option is ten minutes away in Halbergmoos. The Hotel Neuwirt has a huge parking lot, great food as evidenced by the scores of locals eating there every night, cheap rates, quiet rooms and is across the street from a very nice high tech car wash. Great staff and your last shot at some genuine Gemutlichkeit.


That sounds right up my alley. Any issues with getting a shuttle or cab for an 8:30am flight? What about getting from LogInOut to the Hotel Neuwirt, the day of dropoff?


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> A cheaper option is ten minutes away in Halbergmoos. The Hotel Neuwirt has a huge parking lot, great food as evidenced by the scores of locals eating there every night, cheap rates, quiet rooms and is across the street from a very nice high tech car wash. Great staff and your last shot at some genuine Gemutlichkeit.


Thank you. I booked a room here for $87.

Any logistics tips for getting from LogInOut to this hotel, then back to the airport the following morning? Is Uber my best opt? I didn't see anything about a shuttle/bus to the airport on the hotel's site.


----------



## wlazo (Nov 10, 2003)

+1, have the exact question. I might have to drop off at 4pm the day before I leave but how do I get back to this hotel from LIO and then back to the terminal in the AM?



SamS said:


> Thank you. I booked a room here for $87.
> 
> Any logistics tips for getting from LogInOut to this hotel, then back to the airport the following morning? Is Uber my best opt? I didn't see anything about a shuttle/bus to the airport on the hotel's site.


----------



## contactjj (Jul 29, 2011)

wlazo said:


> +1, have the exact question. I might have to drop off at 4pm the day before I leave but how do I get back to this hotel from LIO and then back to the terminal in the AM?


When is your flight next morning? Mine in this July was 11:00 AM. I made an appointment for 8:30 AM drop-off. Whole process took less than 30 min. Terminal 2 building is less than 5 min walk. We had plenty of time.

Typically there is no hotel shuttle from terminal. Taxi is the only option as far as I know. I stayed at Holiday Inns Express nearby. Their rooms have AC if it matters to you. Parking is outdoor for a fee.


----------



## ktmm3 (Aug 16, 2015)

SamS said:


> Can anyone recommend a hotel near LogInOut other than Kempinski? Kempinski is completely booked for the day we need to stay close to MUC. My flight out of MUC is at 8:50am.
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions for a carwash near the MUC LogInOut, and any type of activities or places to eat once we've dropped the car off.
> 
> EDIT: OK, it actually doesn't appear Kempinski is sold out on my date, but does appear to be $350+ for a night. I'd appreciated any hotel recommendations that are <$200 that are easy to access after dropping the car off via LogInOut (previous day) and getting to my 8:30am flight.


Corbin Feng got a good recommendation from someone I know, so I booked there.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

ktmm3 said:


> Corbin Feng got a good recommendation from someone I know, so I booked there.


Cool. I will be at The Hotel Neuwirt in Halbergmoos.

Asking again: 
Any logistics tips for getting from LogInOut to this hotel, then back to the airport the following morning? Is Uber my best opt? I didn't see anything about a shuttle/bus to the airport on the hotel's site.


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

SamS said:


> Cool. I will be at The Hotel Neuwirt in Halbergmoos.
> 
> Asking again:
> Any logistics tips for getting from LogInOut to this hotel, then back to the airport the following morning? Is Uber my best opt? I didn't see anything about a shuttle/bus to the airport on the hotel's site.


I used the car wash across the street from the hotel a couple weeks ago and it's an excellent car wash, better than any automated one I've seen here in the US.

I can't speak to Uber from that location since I didn't open the app, but I can say that Uber availability outside of central Munich doesn't seem to be as pervasive as the US. Since you're just 10-15 minutes from the airport, if Uber isn't available, a cab would be fine and I'm sure the hotel would call you one to get to the airport.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

SamS said:


> Cool. I will be at The Hotel Neuwirt in Halbergmoos.
> 
> Asking again:
> Any logistics tips for getting from LogInOut to this hotel, then back to the airport the following morning? Is Uber my best opt? I didn't see anything about a shuttle/bus to the airport on the hotel's site.


You are already set, but there is a Holiday Inn 1.5 miles away from the airport that we used both times we were flying back to U.S. from Munich. Very nice gasthaus with Bavarian fare walking distance from hotel.

I would consider renting a car - Sixt might rent you 1 series (F20) for less than $30 / day.


----------

